
PornHub reports a 10% traffic drop the day ‘Fallout 4’ came out - sconxu
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/11/13/pornhub-reports-a-10-traffic-drop-the-day-fallout-4-came-out/
======
DarkTree
The clear takeaway from this is that PH needs to enter the game market.

------
shaftway
Notice that this is a drop among registered users that have declared
themselves as gamers. I'd like to see this against the general population for
the same period.

Maybe there was a rise during the same time among non-gamers, as others
weren't able to use the TV.

